# 2002 S6 Front brake drag and front end shake



## murph503 (Apr 24, 2010)

How familiar are you with the 2002 S6 Avant? I am having two issues with the front end and everyone is guessing on what it could be. The front caliper pistons aren't fully retracting causing a resistance when driving and the brakes are getting extremely hot. The second issue is a front end shake that seems to start when the first issue starts to happen. The car drives fine and brakes release fine until after about 20-30 minutes driving. No one seems to know the cause for the brake issue and I have been told the front end shake could be worn front struts, worn front control arm bushings, or even a transmission problem. Any help or insight would be great. Thank you for your time.

Also want to add that I went to sunset Audi for these issues and they said new front struts and new front calipers would fix the problem.($3,000+ was out of my budget.) So I go to Les Schwab to have the work done. They couldn't get the struts I needed, but they said no problem on the calipers. I was like ok lets just to the calipers. I get a call that eve before I get off work and its Les Schwab telling me the calipers are working fine. When they removed one of the brake lines there was pressure in the system and they said the pistons retracted normally when the pressure in the line was released. This is as far as they would go. The said the problem must be further in the brake system hinting at the master cylinder or brake booster. I have had those inspected and was told they were fine. Any help or insight would be great.


----------

